# Worried about my unborn foal



## Pablo the stallion (Oct 31, 2018)

I have a mare due to foal around Christmas but my mare is still letting my stallion cover her... Does anyone know if this is normal or is she just a bit of a tart and can it harm the foal if I don't split them up


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi, welcome to the forum! I wouldn't call it normal.. typically a stallion won't try to breed a mare already in foal but it's possible yes some mares already pregnant will allow the cover. There are mares who may tease year round but do not ovulate. A stallion in close proximity can cause a mare to DISPLAY estrus but definitely will not cause a mare to come into estrus. Are you absolutely sure she is pregnant? If she's showing signs of heat late term it could be inflammation/infection, she may be due for an exam. I would definitely separate them And schedule a Vet visit.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome to the forum 

Dont have anything to add to what Debby has written. I would definitely get her vet checked. 

If she is in foal , I would be separating them. They really need to learn time apart now, before the foal arrives. 

Keep us posted , hope she is in foal for you


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2018)

When we had Quarter Horses, we had one mare that would accept a stallion actually breeding her year round, even when she was about to deliver. Very unusual though. Are you certain your mare is pregnant?


----------



## Zergling (Nov 2, 2018)

I agree with the others. Your mare should probably have a vet check to make sure nothing untoward is going on. Its odd that she would accept him but not totally unheard of. I would not let him continue. You don't want to risk the possibility of infection or other issues.


----------



## Pablo the stallion (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone had the vet come out a couple of days after I put the post up and all is good definitely in foal and is due just after Christmas he has been taken away from her not before destroying 2 fences and a gate who knew mini's were so strong considering the fence was chain lock mesh (really strong) and was 1200 high but now is the waiting game for the foal and I always knew my mare was a weirdo


----------

